# Interruptor normalmente cerrado con transistor PNP y optocoupler



## guilem (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola he realizado un circuito con un optocoupler y un transistor pnp para que un buzzer suene si se desconecta el Arduino. Parece que todo funciona correctamente pero en la simulación el buzzer no llega a sonar.
El input que estoy poniendo es una señal cuadrada de  0 a 5 V y las alimentaciones son 5V y 12 V
Alguna idea ?






Pd: adjunto el proyecto


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

ese buzzer se supone que "ya tiene un oscilador interno", asi que no funciona como un piezoelectrico por eso se llama buzzer.

ademas la resistencia de 200R no va.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola!

Que formato tan raro ese eh .pdsprj

No se con que programa se abre pero si en las pruebas reales te funciona como deseas, que te preocupas por la simulación.

Salu2! y bienvenido al Foro! 

P.D.: Sube tu archivo en otro formato, no todos tenemos el programa que abre ese formato tan raro.

Ya me ganaron con la respuesta


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> Que formato tan raro ese eh .pdsprj



Es proteus 8 o similar.


----------



## guilem (Nov 26, 2014)

Que quieres decir con que la resistencia no va?
La he puesto para que la mayor parte de la resistencia no esté en el transistor.

No he montado el circuito real pero la corriente son 50mA  que es un poco alta pero debería funcionar y el voltaje entre terminales del buzzer unos 11V.

El programa es proteus 8.1.

No entiendo que me quieres decir con lo del buzzer, solo quiero encenderlo... La frecuencia le he fijado en 500Hz


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> Que quieres decir con que la resistencia no va?
> La he puesto para que la mayor parte de la resistencia no esté en el transistor.



y ya comprobaste que quitando la resistencia no funciona?

los buzzer no son un componente discreto como un piezoelectrico, es un circuito integrado, (mas de un componente discreto)

busca la diferencia entre buzzer y piezoelectrico.

Buzzer (piezo electrico con oscilador integrado.)





piezoelectrico (necesita oscilador externo)







Prueba asi:



al parecer es problema de corriente en la capacidad del opto,.(no esta saturando como lo tienes)


----------



## guilem (Nov 26, 2014)

Vale! Ya lo tengo resuelto. Para la primera parte he usado  el mismo esquema que tenía ajustando un poco los valores para asegurar que se enciende cuando debe, porque con tu circuito el buzzer se encendía cuando la entrada eran 5V y yo lo quería  encendido cuando eran 0V.

Y la segunda parte no la entiendo muy bien pero funciona.
A ver si es como creo... el optocoupler no puede manejar la corriente que necesita el buzzer y para eso usamos el otro transistor?


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> Para la primera parte he usado el mismo esquema que tenía ajustando un poco los valores para asegurar que se enciende cuando debe, porque con tu circuito el buzzer se encendía cuando la entrada eran 5V y yo lo quería encendido cuando eran 0V.



Ok.. a "la primera parte" no le di mucha importancia pues supuse que ese no era el problema, ya lo acoplaste  como mejor te conviene asi que bien.



> A ver si es como creo... el optocoupler no puede manejar la corriente que necesita el buzzer y para eso usamos el otro transistor?



bueno desconozco la corriente del buzzer pero de alguna manera si. se necesita un transistor para que no sufra el opto por la carga de corriente del buzzer.

pero tambien los optoacopladores tienen una ganancia determinada como cualquier transistor, la diferencia es que aca es optico la corriente de la base, y si esa corriente de la base no es suficiente no alcanza a saturar.

por ejemplo si la corriente que necesitas para el buzzer es de 100mA, y la ganancia del optoacoplador es de 10, y tiene una corriente en su base de 1mA solo tendras 10mA en el colector y te faltarian 90mA para activar el buzzer. (los valores son ficticios y pueden estar alejados de la realidad)

para incrementar esa corriente en la base se puede disminuir la resistencia del LED del optoacoplador pàra que "ilumine" mas aumentando la corriente en la base pero se corre el riesgo de que se queme puesto que tambien tiene un limite. asi que por eso tambien se necesita un transistor aparte.

¿se entendio?

P.D. las imagenes que pones no se ven, reviza como se ponen.


----------



## guilem (Nov 26, 2014)

Vale, pues si era lo que había entendido. Pero lo que me sorprende es que la corriente del opto era inferior a 5 milis cuando le estaban llegando unos 30 al led.


----------



## papirrin (Nov 26, 2014)

> Pero lo que me sorprende es que la corriente del opto era inferior a 5 milis cuando le estaban llegando unos 30 al led.



 eso se ve en la ficha tecnica de cada opto, pero por lo que veo es de 1:1 si no me equivoco.

osea que en el segundo esquema que pusiste...

son 5V-.7V/100R=43mA,  asi que solo tendras 43mA en el colector-emisor. como te digo dezconozco cuanto consume el buzzer pero yo creo que unos 100mA o por ahi.


quizas te convendria poner una resistencia un poco mas alta en lugar de la de 100R(R2), quizas 330R como limitador del led puesto que ya no necesitas mucha corriente en colector-emisor. y R1 de 1K o poco menos nada mas.


----------

